# HAND PLANE COLLECTION, PIC HEAVY!



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

I have been enjoying @Darren Young post on his plane restores and builds. That inspired me to pull out my collection and see what I have and I figured I would take pics and show you all. It seems like lots of folks collect something, stamps, coins, baseball cards, etc. Planes have become my thing to collect. Whenever I am at an auction or garage sale it's one of the things I look for.

I'll start out with a few cool old Stanley scrapers.



I have to find or make a blade for the one on the right, it is super heavy and a work horse. The two number 82's on the right are a few years apart, one on the left is very adjustable. I just think they are cool.




This is one of my prized planes, A Stanley number 2, I had to combine parts from to planes to build it up. It will get a full clean up and restore.




It's really not in bad shape, the bed has almost all of the original japaning, the totes are good and not cracked, what rust is there will come off in a vinegar soak.



It won't take much at all to tune this sole on the no.2 Very light rust.



And here we have two no. 3's, one is a 3c, both are in good shape and need very little work to tune them up.



Japanning is in great shape. These are not super old but nice just the same.



The soles of the two. 1 regular and 1 corrugated.



This is a brand new in the box never used Stanley handyman no. 3. Not super collectible but cool for a tool addict like me. It will stay in the box and not be used, I'll use the no. 3's above.



I mean brand new, not a mark on it, lol.




More coming!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 26, 2016)

I actually like the Handyman, they get a bad rap but they're quite useful when tuned. I just sold a couple in fact to a guy just starting. Low budget but he wanted something to start with. 

3's are one of my go to smoothers, I have several in my day to day kit. One has a 10 degree back bevel for certain grain.

Keep the pics coming!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's some more.
Here's two no. 4's One is brand new in the box from Shefield England.


 

Kinda weird that the finish is flaking of the knob on the new plane on the right and it has never been used. The finish is very brittle, lacquer like.


 
As you can see on is a 4c corrugated sole. The new plane has some surface rust on it but will clean up easy, possibly just with some wd40 and a fine scotchbrite pad. It has no rust on the top.


 
This is a Stanley Bailey 5 1/4, a little scarce but they can be found. It's a cool plane because it is a skinnier lighter version of a number 5. 
Like a stretched out no. 3. It's like a big plane but feels small.


 
Self explanatory, lol.


 
This 5 1/4 is an original survivor, won't take much to tune and clean her up.


 
I don't just collect stanleys, I'll grab anything when I find them. Here's a couple of cool millers falls, pretty large sized ones, well I'll call them mid size.


 
These 2 I found at an auction I think.


 

These millers falls have a very unusual split pivoting cap iron. This is off the smaller plane but the bigger one is the same type.


 
Side view, you can see how the bottom of it pivots. It still locks up tight, but an unusual design to me. kinda cool!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

And some more.......
A couple of craftsman rabbit planes that are decades apart in years. Both are complete, which is a little rare in itself, most are missing parts for the fences or scoring cutters etc. The box is for the one on the right, I bought it from one of our members on one of our site fund raising auctions (sorry I can't remember who) I will never use it, I'll use the one on the left. Notice what's left of the craftsman decal on the nose.


 
I bet the box will be worth more than the plane some day, lol.


 
From the side you can see the differences in the design of the two planes, notice the lever on the front one to adjust the blade depth,


 
Here's a couple of examples of what craftsman just called jack planes. The one on the right I bought brand new from sears when I was a teenager. It is the one that I learned how to flatten soles and tune up with. It cuts nice and it has a sentimental value to me as it is one of my first 2 planes I purchased starting out in wood working.
The one on the left is older, I don't know where I got it, but it needs some love and a new rear tote, electrical tape is not a good fix for a cracked tote,lol.


 
This is the sole of the plane I purchased new in the late 70's.


 
This is a neat little user no. 92 rabbit plane that I purchased new from wood craft. I use it to clean up tenons and sneak up on a tight fit.


 
It's no Lee Nielson, but it is made well, works, and looks good.


 
Block planes.The green one in the front was purchased with the jack plane above, one of my first 2 planes I ever purchased and I use them both. It is tuned and one of my go to planes. The craftsman in the back is nice and I need to tune that one up and use it. It has an adjustable mouth and lateral adjustment, feels hefty and nice in the hand. I have no clue where the Stanley in the middle came from, probably just in a lot from an auction.


 
Obviously the Stanley in the middle needs some love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

And yet some more......

This is a like new example of a Stanley no.65 low angle block plane with an adjustable mouth. It has the original box. I really like the way these feel in my hand.


 
Bad pick, it is not rusty, just bad lighting. It is like new.


 
Same thing, it isn't rusty, just bad light. But you can see the adjustable mouth.


 
This is another one of my favorites that I won't use, it is like jewelry! If I ever hit the lottery I would by anything and everything that Lee Neilson makes. Just incredible quality! Look at the thickness of the blade on this little brass plane. The machining is flawless.


 
And the box it came in. I traded a friend for this plane, he got 2 for Christmas. I think I traded him some of my turning chisels for it. 


 
An older no. 71 router plane, complete, with the original box and owners manual.


 
I'm kinda sorta looking for some older examples of this plane, maybe a flat version, or a brass one would be real cool. I think some very early ones where brass.


 
Here's a $20.00 garage sale find. A Bailey no.5 A little rusty but it will clean up just fine. A little elbow grease and it's value will increase and I will have a nice user too. The casting on this thing is heavy and thick, they where robust planes in there time.


 
What it is, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2016)

I don't see any 45's or 46's in your collection yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

And now the big boys.....
Last day of an estate sale gets me this early 1902 patent Stanley Bailey plane for $10.00 Broken tote and rusty but all there and repairable.I'll make a new set of totes for it, give it a vinegar soak, and tune her up and use her.


 
Patent dates, a little hard to see but they are there. This one will get the sole painted.


 
It's a bailey. Back in the day this plane might have been owned by a farmer, was common practice for them to drill holes in the sole so they could hang them on the wall when they where done with them. Kills the value, but will make a nice user.


 
Says it all.......lol. The poor rusty old plane that nobody wanted.


 
The bigguns!


 
These are all as found, I haven't done any work on them yet. But I plan too!


 
More coming.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> And now the big boys.....
> Last day of an estate sale gets me this early 1902 patent Stanley Bailey plane for $10.00 Broken tote and rusty but all there and repairable.I'll make a new set of totes for it, give it a vinegar soak, and tune her up and use her.
> View attachment 107401
> Patent dates, a little hard to see but they are there. This one will get the sole painted.
> ...



I might be willing to maim someone for that Bedrock 607.... Give me a name and we can talk 

Seriously though, you've got quite a few really nice tools there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

So here"s the details on my big jointer planes.

Here's two no.7's one smooth and one corrugated.



These are both Bailey no.7's



Here's a nice 607c Bed rock.







The "C" means corrugated sole.



Very small chip on the cap iron.



This pic is of a no. 8 and a diamond edge tool of the same size. A little known brand. I think it was made by Stanley but I am not really sure.
Look at the edges of the castings, the diamond edge tool is much thicker.




It may just be a copy of a stanley? Dunno.



It has a molded plastic, or bakelite tote handle with the logo in it. I look for these unusual brands of planes.



The no. 8 is corrugated and so is the diamond edge tool.These planes measure over 23" but they are called 22's The big guns of the jointer plane world.



The measurement of the diamond edge tool and a view of the corrugated sole.



The pair side by side, very similar, most of the parts look the same, but the diamond edge is definitely a heavier casting.



So that"s my collection, I"m sure I will be adding to it, It's a sickness! Lol. And I thought turning was addictive? A complete 45 would be way cool..........
So lets see what you guys have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2016)

That Diamond Edge plane was actually a product of the Shapleigh hardware company, here's a brief history of the company here-

http://www.thckk.org/history/shapleigh-history.pdf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I might be willing to maim someone for that Bedrock 607.... Give me a name and we can talk
> 
> Seriously though, you've got quite a few really nice tools there!


I have a fully restored type 6 Bedrock 607 for sale still. Didn't sell on eBay if you're interested. It's the one I posted here about 10 days ago.


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 26, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> So here"s the details on my big jointer planes.
> 
> Here's two no.7's one smooth and one corrugated.
> View attachment 107412
> ...


The 45 is overrated IMO, I have a complete Swerheart one. I'm replacing it with wood planes that so each function.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> That Diamond Edge plane was actually a product of the Shapleigh hardware company, here's a brief history of the company here-
> 
> http://www.thckk.org/history/shapleigh-history.pdf


Hey thanks Colin! That was very informative, I did not know the it preceded Keen Kutter.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2016)

Darren Young said:


> I have a fully restored type 6 Bedrock 607 for sale still. Didn't sell on eBay if you're interested. It's the one I posted here about 10 days ago.



Darren, I looked at it and if I could afford to drop that on a single plane right now I would. Part of it for me is the enjoyment of cleaning up a neglected tool and getting it looking it's best and being able to use it. I've got a 605C from the same vintage as his 607 waiting to be cleaned up and put back into service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Darren Young said:


> The 45 is overrated IMO, I have a complete Swerheart one. I'm replacing it with wood planes that so each function.


I would probably never use them, I just think they are beautiful and cool. I love the ornate castings.


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 26, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would probably never use them, I just think they are beautiful and cool. I love the ornate castings.


The 55 is cooler looking, I always pictured that as Dr. Who's next sonic weapon.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Darren Young said:


> The 55 is cooler looking, I always pictured that as Dr. Who's next sonic weapon.


Maybe that's the one I'm thinking of, a thing of beauty it is.


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 26, 2016)

Darren Young said:


> The 55 is cooler looking, I always pictured that as Dr. Who's next sonic weapon.



A 55 is on my want to have list. I've gotten comfortable setting up a 45 for beads and such, do like my 46 better when it comes to plowing dados. Part of it for me is I tend to pick up 45's when I can get them cheap, set each one up with a different blade for the duration of a project and then go to town. Of course having several does kinda defeat the point of a 45 in the first place.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Of course having several does kinda defeat the point of a 45 in the first place.


Not really, it does save time!


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> A 55 is on my want to have list. I've gotten comfortable setting up a 45 for beads and such, do like my 46 better when it comes to plowing dados. Part of it for me is I tend to pick up 45's when I can get them cheap, set each one up with a different blade for the duration of a project and then go to town. Of course having several does kinda defeat the point of a 45 in the first place.


Yea, defeats it just a *wee* bit.


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok, the larger of my Bedrocks. From right ro left: 605 1/2, 606, 606, 606, 607, 607, 607, 607, 607, 608, 608. And that's the non-restored ones ready for work.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2016)

Awesome Greg!! Nice collection dude.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 26, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't see any 45's or 46's in your collection yet


I know, I want them but I haven't stumbled across any yet and they are pricey on fleabay.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2016)

Great collection Greg I is jealous!

I saw a plane last year just doing G image search that was the coolest looking plane I ever saw. I thought I saved the image but can't find it now. It didn't look like a hand plane - more like a cross between an art deco era car and a porsche. Really sleek and smooth lines and just made you glue your eyes to it. Sure wish I could it now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

